# OBT Enclosure



## scotty_boy07 (Jul 16, 2011)

My obt is soon going to be going into its final enclosure as it has out grown its plastic pot.

All my large spiders are housed in the exo terras, 30 x 30 x 30.
But they are all terrestrial special

As the OBT is considered semi arboreal, i dont know whether to get a normal 30 x 30 x 30 enclosure to match the rest or to get a 30 x 30 x 45 

i would like to know how other owners of adult obt keep theirs? are they more terrestrial or arboreal? so far as a sling mine seams more terrestrial


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a breeding pair. The labels says 2no female, but they are definitely a male and female in their living happily together.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think 12" height would be plenty as OBTs are very versatile in their requirements. You could put some nice decorative wood in there to take up the height and give it something to web onto.


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

im going to house 2 slings together in a pot is that okay to do? one is rcf and one is ncf


----------



## Tguy1998 (Aug 27, 2011)

scotty_boy07 said:


> My obt is soon going to be going into its final enclosure as it has out grown its plastic pot.
> 
> All my large spiders are housed in the exo terras, 30 x 30 x 30.
> But they are all terrestrial special
> ...


 Who told you there are semi arboreal, there CONFIRMED TERRESTRIALS or obligate burrowers. The best tank is a Large or Medium Faunarium with a 4-5 inch layer of either coco-fibre or moss peat. No cave is needed as they might try to burrow under the cave, causing it to fall into the burrow and kill the possibly expensive spider. Obviously, a water dish is a must.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lukeyk said:


> im going to house 2 slings together in a pot is that okay to do? one is rcf and one is ncf


they're the same species mate :d
go for it


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tguy1998 said:


> Who told you there are semi arboreal, there CONFIRMED TERRESTRIALS or obligate burrowers. The best tank is a Large or Medium Faunarium with a 4-5 inch layer of either coco-fibre or moss peat. No cave is needed as they might try to burrow under the cave, causing it to fall into the burrow and kill the possibly expensive spider. Obviously, a water dish is a must.


not at all, in the wild i found them in among tussocks of grass and bush roots, quite happily making use of the vertical structure...in fact it was quite rare to find one in a burrow to be honest


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Tguy1998 said:


> Who told you there are semi arboreal, there CONFIRMED TERRESTRIALS or obligate burrowers. The best tank is a Large or Medium Faunarium with a 4-5 inch layer of either coco-fibre or moss peat. No cave is needed as they might try to burrow under the cave, causing it to fall into the burrow and kill the possibly expensive spider. Obviously, a water dish is a must.


you've been to east africa and seen these guys yeah?
i'm surprised you only saw them on the ground, if i was a wild tarantula, i would make the most of any situation. Theraphosids, well.. any animal, are opportnistic, if the opportunity arises for them to go up a tree, or in some roots, then i'm sure they will ?!?

OBT's are also dirt cheap lol.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

OBT are found in over 13 different countries, in a variety of habitats. Some are known to live exclusively in trees


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to keep the ones I had in small arboreal HoS enclosures, both decided to live up in their webs and not burrow or stay on ground level.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> OBT are found in over 13 different countries, in a variety of habitats. Some are known to live exclusively in trees



Pete is absolutely right here.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

matt748 said:


> This is a breeding pair. The labels says 2no female, but they are definitely a male and female in their living happily together.image



That enclosure is far to damp needs to be dry


----------



## liamrushton17 (Aug 30, 2010)

mine have all got deep burrows.and to be honest id be more worried on how your gonna move it into its new home.i had fun(NOT) re homing my last one.gave a new meaning to aggression and speed.lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

liamrushton17 said:


> mine have all got deep burrows.and to be honest id be more worried on how your gonna move it into its new home.i had fun(NOT) re homing my last one.gave a new meaning to aggression and speed.lol


you don't keep Tapis do you :whistling2: lol
OBT's aren't that fast compared to some O:


----------

